# odată/o dată altădată/altă dată



## vincix

Salut,

Cum ați scrie „odată” și „altadată” în contextul în care povestiți o întâmplare și apar ambele în coordonare, creând un contrast? Spre exemplu ceva de genul:

„Odată mă întreba ce-i cu mine, altădată nici nu mă băga în seamă”.

Diferențele de bază le știu (când se scrie legat și când se scrie despărțit). Dar contextul ăsta pare un pic diferit și, probabil că dacă aș alege să le scriu pe amândouă legat, aș risca mai puțin decât dacă le-aș scrie despărțit. Ce părere aveți? Cât mai multe detalii, vă rog


----------



## jazyk

În contextul tău eu le-aş scrie despărțit.


----------



## vincix

În ce categorie crezi că ar intra de fapt? De ce totuși „o dată” să fie despărțit? Teoretic, singurele contexte în scrii „o dată” sunt atunci când este numerar și, conform gramaticii anterioare DOOM 2, în când se referă la o acțiune concomitentă etc. „o dată ce”, „o dată cu”.


----------



## jazyk

Sens de repetare.


----------



## irinet

Când are funcția morfologică de *adverb *se scrie legat. Acest adverb este relaționat cu _timpul._
Când 'dată' este substantiv, atunci ... îl numărăm: _o dată, două dăți/date... ._


----------



## vincix

Același lucru ai spune și despre „altă( )dată”?


----------



## irinet

Da. 'Altădată', 'câteodată' sunt adverbe atunci când acțiunile noastre sunt legate temporal.

Ex. S-o lăsăm pe _altădată._
Ex.Ai o altă _dată (substantiv) preferată în calendarul tău_?
Ex.Să mutăm evenimentul *într-o altă dată*.
Ultimul exemplu se leagă de temporalitate, dar este substantiv ce apare într-un grup prepozițional.


----------



## vincix

Nu sunt de acord. _Altă dată _poate fi locuțiune adverbială și înseamnă „în alte circumstanțe, în alte împrejurări”. Deci nu cred că lucrurile sunt atât de clare.

Tind să-i dau totuși dreptate lui jazyk, dar mai mult pentru că așa intuiesc, nu pentru că pot găsi o regulă clară care să se aplice.


----------



## irinet

Locuțiunea adverbială ține locul unui *adverb* şi este reprezentată de un grup de cuvinte diferite în plan morfologic.


----------



## vincix

Bun, dar vorbim exclusiv despre cele două soluții: _despărțit_ sau _ne_despărțit. _Altă dată _se încadrează în prima categorie, indiferent de explicația gramaticală care acum contrazice prima explicație pe care ai dat-o. E cam confuz.

P.S. Primul exemplu dat de tine e greșit. Se scrie despărțit. „S-o lăsăm pe _altă dată_”.


----------



## irinet

*ALTĂDÁTĂ* adv. Într-un moment nedeterminat din trecut sau din *viitor*; odată, cândva, altcândva. < *Altă + dată. (DEX)

Nu am greşit nimic!
*
Altfel spus, când îl scriem legat e adverb şi nu poate fi determinat de adjective sau de articole sau de numerale: _o altădată. 
_
1. Poate că altădată mă voi simți mai bine.
2. Altădată ştiam ce mă aşteaptă.

*Acum exemplul tău*:
3.„Odată (uneori) mă întreba ce-i cu mine, altădată (alteori) nici nu mă băga în seamă”.

În următorul exemplu, avem de-a face cu '_o dată'_ cu funcția morfologică de *numeral adverbial *şi (!) nu de locuțiune adverbială, cum spuneai, deşi 'pe aproape' *: "pentru 1 numeralul adverbial corespunzător este o dată".*
4. Ți-am spus (încă)_ o dată_ ce am şi, fii atent, că nu-ți mai repet _altă _(încă o)_ dată _/cu o altă ocazie. (=Ți-am oferit o ocazie, o alta nu-ți mai dau. Aici observăm clar sensul de repetare, de care se aminteşte în partea teoretică, dar fără vreo exemplificare contextuală clară! E adevărat că se elimină _ambiguitatea _atunci când există _un_ _context_.)

_Scrie-le despărțit şi vezi dacă fraza ta va avea sens dacă adaugi vreun articol, numeral sau adjectiv. 
Aici mi se pare că sensul cuvântului este de 'uneori', 'când şi când'._

Într-adevăr ne putem pierde în hățişul varietății funcțiilor morfologice!
_


Un link pentru tine:
101 greşeli gramaticale_


----------



## eva nicolae

Înclin să consider că, în cazul expus de vincix, „o dată” si „altă dată” se scriu despărţit şi sînt grupuri de adjectiv pronominal nehotărît + substantiv. „O dată” (adică „la o dată/un moment oarecare”, nedeterminat în ordine cronologică) „mă îmbăiam, altă dată făceam duş”. La fel este şi grupul „altă dată” din „S-o lăsăm pe altă dată” (nici eu nu cred că este corect „altădată”). Nu cred că putem vorbi aici de vreun fel de numeral şi nici de adverbe temporale.


----------



## irinet

eva nicolae said:


> Inclin sa consider ca, in cazul expus de vincix, „o data” si „alta data” se scriu despartit si sint grupuri de adjectiv nehotarit + substantiv. „O data” (adica „la o data/un moment oarecare”, nedeterminat in ordine cronologica) „ma imbaiam, alta data faceam dus”. La fel este si grupul „alta data” din „S-o lasam *pe alta data*” (nici eu nu cred ca este corect „altadata”). Nu cred ca putem vorbi aici de vreun fel de numeral si nici de adverbe temporale.



Tocmai!
1.Corect ar fi, atunci când întâlnim "altă dată" relaționat temporal, să nu folosim  prepoziția *pe*, ci *în/tr-. *2. Altfel, ne aflăm în situația în care "pe *altădată*" este corect doar legat.

Asta doar dacă ne referim la "cum să scriem româneşte corect" fiindcă în vorbire, nu mai contează aceste detalii tehnice.


----------



## eva nicolae

Cred că sensul lui "dată" nu este aici de "dată calendaristică", ci de "oară", "moment", "împrejurare", care este tot substantiv şi nu văd de ce ar necesita "în". "Pe" aici intră în regimul verbului, nu este impus de cuvîntul care urmează. Putem spune foarte bine "s-o lăsăm pe data de 10", unde "dată" chiar are sensul de "dată calendaristică", dar nu şi "s-o lăsăm *în* data de 10". De altfel, nu mi-e clar de ce cereţi neapărat "în" în legătură cu substantivul "dată" (calendaristică). Poate fiindcă ştiţi că este corect "în data de", nu "pe data de" (aşa cum spune majoritatea vorbitorilor)? Nu ştiu dacă ăsta ar fi un argument suficient, dacă la el v-aţi gândit. Poate însă aveaţi altceva în minte.
Ironic este că pagina la care trimiteţi din _100 de greşeli gramaticale_ spune că, într-o formulare similară (nr. 24), corect este exact "altă dată", nu "altădată"!


----------



## irinet

Aveți dreptate, la nr. 24, se specifică care e relația temporală pentru cele două sintagme care induc vorbitorii în confuzie. *Mie îmi pare că aici se contrazice definiția sintagmei fiindcă nu se dă vreun exemplu concludent pentru "altă dată", adverbial.

Dacă am spune: _Altă dată să spui numai adevărul, _atunci ar fi o posibilă dată viitoare - când _vei *mai* avea_ această ocazie (din nou, _repetitivul)._

'*Altă dată*', cu sensul de "cu/pentru altă ocazie/într-o altă împrejurare", relaționează într-adevăr cu *viitorul, în sensul unei alte oportunități.*


Prin urmare, "s-o lăsăm pe altă dată" ar putea fi corect (*dar nu este, după părerea mea) daca se referă la o _dată viitoare, cât de cât concretă, dar nu este din păcate, totul fiind 1) o incertitudine 2) într-un viitor îndepărtat (= cândva) _şi, nu în ultimul rând, 3) deoarece nu funcționează substituția cu substantivul "ocazie".
_
Şi, din câte observ, doar *contextul lărgit ne poate salva. 
*_
*"*_S-o lăsăm _*pe* *altădată *(nici nu se ştie dacă a existat anterior vreo ocazie)_" (*pe altă ocazie*) _nu echivalează cu_: "Hai să ne întâlnim *altă dată* la restaurant. Luna/săptămâna viitoare, ar fi bine?" _Şi nici cu: _"Rămâne  *pentru altă dată*". (=pentru altă ocazie).
_
Eu îmi mențin părerea, iar ceea ce scriu sau afirm nu este nicicum universal valabil. Prin urmare, fiecare consideră a fi corect ceea ce doreşte. Părerile pro şi contra nu demonstrează altceva decât lipsa unei bibliografii valide lămuritoare. Nu e vina noastră că nu găsim răspunsurile dorite întotdeauna, nici în DEX, nici în Îndreptar Ortografic, nici în Gramatici. Confuzia apare doar când această sintagmã se combină cu viitorul .

_"Şi-altă dată, şi-altă dată/ O s-o facem şi mai şi mai lată!"  (=repetitiv fiindcă am avut ocazia să ne distrăm şi o vom mai avea.)
_Sau
_Şi-altădată, şi-altădată....?_


----------

